# Daejeon, South Korea



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks, Citypia, so many cool pictures


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

citypia said:


> pictures by Its(이츠)


Capital Tower is my favorite building in Daejeon.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture by CK


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Picture by ㅁㅁㅁ


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 machiavelliar님의 Expo bridge


Flickr에서 machiavelliar님의 동학사 (Donghaksa Temple, Gyerongsan


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous, really great photos from Daejeon, thanks for bringing back this thread....:cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Deajeon has a strong identity as a science city in korea.

Hubo, korean robot, became a *Daejeon citizen *officially as a non-human , because Deajeon is the his birth place.


Flickr에서 Dear Knucklehead님의 Nextfest Hubo Challenge


Flickr에서 cycle60님의 Hubo


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Cold Noodle님의 vespa px125(lml star)


Flickr에서 Cold Noodle님의 vespa px125(lml star)


Flickr에서 Cold Noodle님의 vespa px125(lml star)


Flickr에서 Cold Noodle님의 vespa px125(lml star)


Flickr에서 Cold Noodle님의 vespa px125(lml star)


----------



## momo45 (Aug 29, 2011)

Daejon is really nice and clean!! I LOVE KOREAN CITIES ! ! ! !


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

momo45 said:


> Daejon is really nice and clean!! I LOVE KOREAN CITIES ! ! ! !


Thank you for your warm reply as aways.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 Expo Bridge


Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 Expo Bridge


Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 Daejeon


Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 KBS & Riverfront


Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 Fun on the Expo Bridge


Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 Fun on the Expo Bridge


Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 KORAIL Buildings


Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 In the Arboretum


Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 In the Arboretum


Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 Lotus!

Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 Expo Bridge



Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 MagLev!


Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 KIER's Personal-Sized Vehicle


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 Expo Bridge
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 Expo Bridge


Daejeon's symbol. :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> picture by CK


Cool! :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 GELIGRAPH님의 Nightview of KORAIL & KRNERWORK Headquarters, Daejeon, Korea.


Flickr에서 GELIGRAPH님의 Night View in Daejeon, Korea


Flickr에서 GELIGRAPH님의 Night View in Daejeon, Korea


Flickr에서 GELIGRAPH님의 Night View in Daejeon, Korea


Flickr에서 GELIGRAPH님의 Night View in Daejeon, Korea


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Kanth Sishtla님의 Expo Bridge 2


Flickr에서 Kanth Sishtla님의 Expo Bridge 1


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 tfurban님의 대전 탄방동. 간간히 고층빌..


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 jadh88님의 Touching the sky


Flickr에서 jadh88님의 Tower of Great Light


Flickr에서 jadh88님의 Beautiful day


Flickr에서 jadh88님의 IMAX theater


Flickr에서 jadh88님의 Tower of Great Light in the distance


Flickr에서 jadh88님의 Welcome to Daejeon


Flickr에서 jadh88님의 Other direction


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great architecture, underrated city!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity;87466614
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotbrainz/5839671259/ said:


> [/url]
> Flickr에서 robotbrainz님의 In the Arboretum


There are cranes in the pond! :banana:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by 과학도시


----------

